# Catching Finger Mullet by Johnson Beach



## Joey2Wise (Apr 23, 2011)

I am from Texas and have never had a problem finding finger mullet to catch in a casting net for bait. I live just on the Johnson Beach side of the perdido bridge. Does anyone know of a area for catching finger mullet out here. I have never been one for using store bought bait. If I can't catch it using a net, I will occasionally go to a bait store...but I haven't found a legit bait store that actually has live bait here either with the exception of sandfleas and shrimp. And those places don't sell fresh dead shrimp either. When I asked the guy at the store...he told me to buy fresh dead shrimp from the local restaurants and just ask them not to cook it. Can anyone help?


----------

